# Understanding Engineers - Part 4



## lpctv (Aug 26, 2006)

To the optimist, the glass is half full.
To the pessimist, the glass is half empty.
To the engineer, the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

To my wife, she screams "who stole half my water?"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

i say _"Bartender, there's a hole in my glass!"_ :lol:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

lpctv said:


> To the optimist, the glass is half full.
> To the pessimist, the glass is half empty.
> To the engineer, the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.


Obviously the bartender is having trouble converting ounces to milliliters! And the engineer wants half his money back!


----------

